# More Canon EOS 6D Specifications Talk [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2016)

```
<p>There’s more Canon EOS 6D Mark II specification talk making it’s way around the web, most of it is what I would call expected.</p>
<p>First up, the camera will have DPAF and a fully functional touch and tilting LCD screen. This will be the first full frame Canon DSLR to get a tilt screen. The EOS 6D Mark II will NOT shoot 4K video, which will disappoint some, but I think most would expect it to be omitted.</p>
<p>A “new AF system” has also been mentioned, though the <a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-to-feature-dual-pixel-auto-focus-dpaf-cw4/">original source</a> for the AF system rumor doesn’t know how many AF points it will have. The expected number has been 19, but we cannot confirm it.</p>
<ul>
<li>24MP or 25MP sensor (Difference between effective and actual?)</li>
<li>Dual Pixel AF</li>
<li>Dual SD card slots</li>
<li>NO 4K</li>
<li>Fully functional touch screen</li>
<li>Tilting LCD</li>
<li>New AF system</li>
<li>NFC</li>
<li>Wifi</li>
<li>GPS</li>
<li>Slightly smaller and lighter</li>
<li>Announcement expected Q1 2017 (We’ve been told it’s possible the camera will come in Q2 of 2017)</li>
</ul>
<p>The rumor mill post Photokina has been pretty quiet and what has come in has been contradictory. As such, this usually tells us nothing is on the imminent horizon and most things will be vague.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

As opposed to a _partially_ functional touch screen?

- A


----------



## mxma1 (Nov 3, 2016)

This sounds like an awesome update to an already amazing camera. Especially if they can keep the price point roughly the same ($1,899).

Given that the 4K on the 5DIV has its challenges (MJPEG, 1.7x crop, no clean HDMI 4K out), potential omission of 4K doesn't feel like a deal breaker.

Just hoping the 1080p is cleaner/sharper than the 6D. 1080p60 (hopefully) and clean 1080p HDMI out (guessing no) would be nice as well!

It already sounds like it's going to to be a terrific stills camera. The 6D already was, minus the AF system.

Thanks for the update CR!


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> As opposed to a _partially_ functional touch screen?
> 
> - A




Like the 5d4 rather then the 1dxii. It is my understanding that you can not review or pinch to zoom on the 1dx with touch. ONLY touch to focus and shutter release. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Pr0grammed_Reality (Nov 3, 2016)

No 4k, No buy. I do too much video. I will be taking this opportunity to go mirrorless when canon's full frame mirrorless comes out instead. My 6D with be my last mirrored camera.


----------



## benkam (Nov 3, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>Tilting LCD</li>


The 5D4 should've had a tilting screen. As with Nikon's D750, that would've still allowed it to keep the rear button layout.

Tilting vs tilty-flippy could be argued both ways but IMO the 6D2 would be missing the selfie/self-monitor party trick if it doesn't just copy the 80D's fully articulating screen. With no buttons to the left of the current LCD, would've thought it wasn't beyond them to put a hinge there.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 3, 2016)

Impossible. Expect $2500 



mxma1 said:


> This sounds like an awesome update to an already amazing camera. Especially if they can keep the price point roughly the same ($1,899).
> 
> Given that the 4K on the 5DIV has its challenges (MJPEG, 1.7x crop, no clean HDMI 4K out), potential omission of 4K doesn't feel like a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanonGuy (Nov 3, 2016)

Sounds like a good camera if they put in a good sensor like they did in 6D mk i. Please keep 4k out. People needing 4k get 5d or 1dx. Keep the price point similar or lower than original 6D and we'll have a winner.


----------



## CanonGuy (Nov 3, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> Impossible. Expect $2500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6D for 2500 will be a super fail.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 3, 2016)

The list if true is plausible except for 19AF points. The T6S / 760d has 19AF points and is way cheaper. The camera has to get 45AF points and the 7260 RGB+IR metering system to be worth either the same or higher price. 
If they bring it out with 19AF points I for one would not buy it.


----------



## LesC (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd be happy with the reported specs & would most likely upgrade my 6D but it all depends on cost. If the 5D Mk4 is anything to go by it might well be a lot more expensive that we expect/hope?


----------



## Famateur (Nov 3, 2016)

If these rumored specs are accurate, this will be my next body.

Honestly, I just want a full-frame version of my 70D with the newest generation of sensors from Canon. I'm guessing it won't keep up with 70D frame rate of 7 FPS, and I prefer fully* articulating screen to tilt-only, but everything else will be enough for me to go for it.

Okay, to be really honest, if the 5DIV had a fully articulating touch screen, I would have figured out a way to scrimp, save and/or sell things to buy it. 

_* Fully articulating means it can be closed to protect it while in my bag. It also gives more flexibility in tight spaces or weird positions. Tilty would be better than fixed, but not nearly as useful as articulating...for me._


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 3, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> Impossible. Expect $2500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the first 6 months maybe. The 6D is $1,499 at Adorama now and includes a free battery (Body only). It released at $2,099 (Body only).


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > Impossible. Expect $2500
> ...



This all depends on if it is going upmarket or not. If the 6D2 is a pure 6D1 sequel, $1,750 - $2,000 is reasonable with a better 24MP sensor + tilty-flippy + better AF. Done. I imagine cost-constrained APS-C enthusiasts with modest AF needs are hoping that this is where the 6D2 lands.

But if the 6D2 is to move upmarket and fill the $2,250 - $2,500 spot the 5D3 has in the lineup -- very good all-around but not the _best_ best tech -- then a good number of the 'possibly' items on the list below would need to happen:

*Certainly: A new FF sensor with on chip ADC
Certainly: A much better AF system*
Certainly: Touchscreen
Probably: DPAF
Probably: Tilty-flippy
Probably: Small bump in fps
Possibly: Anti-flicker mode
Possibly: 2 card slots
Possibly: 1/200 flash sync 
Possibly: 4K
Possibly: 1/8000 max shutter speed
Possibly: More f/8 AF points for wildlifer TC use

To me, those red 'possibly' items above (and just how powerful/effective the AF is) are what separate a pure 6D1 sequel from a middle-of-the-FF-market 5D3 replacement that might attract more pros, like some wedding photogs and photojournalists on a budget who -- potentially turned off by the 5D4 price, might be considering a D750 instead.

Either way, we shall see what they come up with.

- A


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 3, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> The list if true is plausible except for 19AF points. The T6S / 760d has 19AF points and is way cheaper. The camera has to get 45AF points and the 7260 RGB+IR metering system to be worth either the same or higher price.
> If they bring it out with 19AF points I for one would not buy it.



The most important thing I'm looking for in the AF sensor is more double cross type points and F8 enabled points.
What I would most like to see adopted by lower end bodies is that vertical stripe of double cross type points, so far only the 1D and 5D series has that and I feel like it would be the biggest improvement. I'm actually not dissatisfied with the center point on an average Rebel at all, and that said I feel like the outer points are mostly important for catching subjects as they enter the frame, what I really want is to make sure that center cluster is dead on.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

9VIII said:


> The most important thing I'm looking for in the AF sensor is more double cross type points and F8 enabled points.
> What I would most like to see adopted by lower end bodies is that vertical stripe of double cross type points, so far only the 1D and 5D series has that and I feel like it would be the biggest improvement. I'm actually not dissatisfied with the center point on an average Rebel at all, and that said I feel like the outer points are mostly important for catching subjects as they enter the frame, what I really want is to make sure that center cluster is dead on.



I expect a comprehensive AF upgrade -- I've heard people say 'like the 80D but for FF' and that seems about right: a clear bump over the 6D1 but no threat to the 5D4. Makes perfect sense.

How _comprehensive_ (other than the AF point count) the AF system improvement will be remains to be seen. Canon would looooooove to see all the wildlifers in the 7D2 camp step up to FF and have to buy $$$ FF lenses for standard/wide use, but I just don't see them giving a 5D3-like AF point count or a large plurality of f/8 AF points like we've seen on the 1DX2 and 5D4.

- A


----------



## Etienne (Nov 3, 2016)

Pr0grammed_Reality said:


> No 4k, No buy. I do too much video. I will be taking this opportunity to go mirrorless when canon's full frame mirrorless comes out instead. My 6D with be my last mirrored camera.



Agreed .... 4K is standard video today. The Panasonic GH5 will come out with 6K, and 4K at 60p.
Withholding 4K from the 6D would look really stingy and stupid in 2017.


----------



## AJ (Nov 3, 2016)

Dual card slots in a 6D2? Doubt it.


----------



## Daan Stam (Nov 3, 2016)

not bad not great and that is essentially a 6d


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't mind "only" 19 AF if they are nicely spread and all cross type. It will be better than "one" on 6D1.

What I don't understand is tilt screen. This camera will have limitations in video to not compete with 5d4. Tilt screen is mainly important for video, so removing video features and adding tilt screen is strange.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

daaningrid said:


> not bad not great and that is essentially a 6d



Largely, I agree. But some would argue the 6D was (at one point) the finest FF sensor Canon sold for less than $6k, and it was the first to have -3 EV center AF point functionality.

That's the rub with balancing our orderly & tidy good/better/best way of pegging things versus _the latest thing out of the gate may have some new hotness._ *That* is where I get excited:

5D3 got the first (Canon DSLR) silent shutter --> that was a huge feature
70D got DPAF
6D got -3 EV center AF point sensitivity
7D2 got anti-flicker mode
5DS got mirror lockup delay
5D4 got nerfed down to 7 fps DPRAW functionality and 4K in a non-flagship rig

And so on...

What will the 6D2 get? The first Canon FF tilty-flippy seems a 'meh' sort of thing (it's wanted and needed, but it's also _expected_), so I wonder what else Canon has under the hood with the 6D2.

- A


----------



## LesC (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd be surprised if it had a tilting screen rather than fully articulated screen?


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

Etienne said:


> Pr0grammed_Reality said:
> 
> 
> > No 4k, No buy. I do too much video. I will be taking this opportunity to go mirrorless when canon's full frame mirrorless comes out instead. My 6D with be my last mirrored camera.
> ...



Fair point -- and I look forward to the full-frame f/1.4 isolation and bokeh that the GH5 will deliver. 

Those waffling between a GH5 and a 6D are the same people that are torn between buying a Mustang and a Volvo... _in that they don't exist._ If video is your focus, get a GH4 / GH5 or A7S II. If great stills are your focus, get a FF DSLR.

If Canon were to look over its shoulders at it's like segment competition -- something they rarely do -- they'd see a D610 without 4K (but certainly due for an upgrade) and they'd see an A7 II also without 4K (but surely to get it with its next model).

I'm not convinced a 6D2 _has_ to have it, but it wouldn't be surprised if it did get it.

- A


----------



## canonographer (Nov 3, 2016)

I would be shocked if they did this, but I would love to see them implement one of the EFV/OVF hybrid patents we keep seeing.

Having the ability to adjust exposure while looking through the viewfinder and actually seeing blown out or clipped areas is a game changer, one of many.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

canonographer said:


> I would be shocked if they did this, but I would love to see them implement one of the EFV/OVF hybrid patents we keep seeing.
> 
> Having the ability to adjust exposure while looking through the viewfinder and actually seeing blown out or clipped areas is a game changer, one of many.



As has been discussed many times over, I hear you, but such a product would not be a sequel to an existing DSLR brand -- it would be a new product line altogether.

Just wait for FF mirrorless. It is eventually coming. If you _can't_ wait, get an A7 rig and an adapter and keep using your Canon glass.

- A


----------



## Tangent (Nov 3, 2016)

Weaken or removed AA filter. Maybe the rumored variable AA filter but controllable by user. Turn it up for people, turn it off for nature.


----------



## Hellish (Nov 4, 2016)

With no 4K this will be a huge FLOP, what reason is there to even get this over the current gen Nikon D750, not to mention this camera has to last *4 YEARS* which by then 4k will be a thing of the past. Unless canon plans on doing yearly refreshes without 4k this camera will not do well.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

Hellish said:


> With no 4K this will be a huge FLOP, what reason is there to even get this over the current gen Nikon D750, not to mention this camera has to last *4 YEARS* which by then 4k will be a thing of the past. Unless canon plans on doing yearly refreshes without 4k this camera will not do well.



Just a few thoughts:

[list type=decimal]
[*]It's a lesser known fact that the 6D has an EF mount and the D750 doesn't. (I know -- that shocked me, too.) If you already own a Canon SLR -- which is who this rig is principally aimed at -- you are overwhelmingly going to stay in the EF fold because you know the camera's layout, controls, etc. and you likely have Canon EF glass you would like to use on it.


[*]Some people don't give a whip about video, or those that do don't have a 4K display on their comp or in their living room.


[*]And those that _do_ give a whip about video might like touchscreen DPAF focusing and STM / Nano USM lenses with power zoom functionality, something the D750 does not have. Remember, no matter how good the video codec / resolution is, it looks like s--- if it's out of focus.
[/list]

I agree there is upside for 4K, but I don't deem it essential. This is supposed to be the affordable FF rig. From Canon's perspective, 4K is possibly not a must for this rig to hit its cost / profit targets.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

Tangent said:


> Weaken or removed AA filter. Maybe the rumored variable AA filter but controllable by user. Turn it up for people, turn it off for nature.



If the 5D4 keeps the AA filter and the 6D2 doesn't, I could see a bunch of 5D4 owners going absolutely nuts. In theory, such a feature could see a 24 MP sensor deliver as sharp shots as a 30 MP 5D4 sensor with an AA filter.

I just don't see it happening -- at least with this 'wave' of 1DX2 / 5D4 / 6D2. 

- A


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 4, 2016)

Hellish said:


> With no 4K this will be a huge FLOP, what reason is there to even get this over the current gen Nikon D750, not to mention this camera has to last *4 YEARS* which by then 4k will be a thing of the past. Unless canon plans on doing yearly refreshes without 4k this camera will not do well.



That's probably how long it will take for Sony to develop reliable 4K recording, and chances are Canon will have equal or better tech by that time as well.


----------



## The Supplanter (Nov 4, 2016)

Famateur said:


> If these rumored specs are accurate, this will be my next body.
> 
> Honestly, I just want a full-frame version of my 70D with the newest generation of sensors from Canon. I'm guessing it won't keep up with 70D frame rate of 7 FPS, and I prefer fully* articulating screen to tilt-only, but everything else will be enough for me to go for it.
> 
> ...



Yes! Yes! Yes! Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 4, 2016)

looking at the spec giving, I see a hard sell over the 5Dm3. But it is canon and they always have something that makes you want the newer model.


----------



## Woody (Nov 4, 2016)

I really hope it has on-board flash.


----------



## Zv (Nov 4, 2016)

Here we go again with the 4K. :

These rumored specs seem alrite though a fully articulating screen would be better. Then again it's really only the tilt up or down that's needed for those awkward angles that the landscapers like! 

I could see myself upgrading to this eventually.


----------



## dsut4392 (Nov 4, 2016)

that1guyy said:


> fail on a bun
> 
> So they give a tilty screen the video shooters want but no 4k. hahah Canon is so dumb.



Nope. I have no use for 4k, but plenty of use for a tilt/flip screen for low & high angle composition landscape, travel and macro photography.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 4, 2016)

tilty could be useful for those low angle shots when you otherwise would be covered in mud, dust or wet as fish .
It is also useful when your camera elevated above your head.

P.S. looks like me and *dsut4392* were posting simultaneously; great minds think alike! 



Ladislav said:


> I don't mind "only" 19 AF if they are nicely spread and all cross type. It will be better than "one" on 6D1.
> 
> What I don't understand is tilt screen. This camera will have limitations in video to not compete with 5d4. Tilt screen is mainly important for video, so removing video features and adding tilt screen is strange.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 4, 2016)

A built in RT transmitter over GPS would be more useful for many photographers. Also atleast one of the SD slots has to be UHS-II just to keep up with the useless bloated MJPEG 4k that dumb Canon likes to implement in their cameras.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Nov 4, 2016)

Hellish said:


> With no 4K this will be a huge FLOP, what reason is there to even get this over the current gen Nikon D750, not to mention this camera has to last *4 YEARS* which by then 4k will be a thing of the past. Unless canon plans on doing yearly refreshes without 4k this camera will not do well.



Personally I couldn't care less about video whatsoever. If I want video I'll buy an exclusive video without the common compromises inherent with dual products. None of the other manufacturers have perfected a 4K system as of yet. I want a great still camera if I buy a still camera. If you're unsatisfied with Canon products I'd suggest you make a switch and leave the forum to whine somewhere else possibly on a Sony forum.

I do wish they would have come out with a 5DIV with the AA filter removed but life is about compomises and I accept that. I'm sticking with 5D3 for now and accept the many shortcomings with a GREAT camera.


----------



## titsmcgee852 (Nov 4, 2016)

Please just give me a joystick. There's nothing I want more than a joystick and better AF than the 6D.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 4, 2016)

sounds like 5D Mark III to me... and to Canon marketing team 



titsmcgee852 said:


> Please just give me a joystick. There's nothing I want more than a joystick and better AF than the 6D.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Nov 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> *Certainly: A new FF sensor with on chip ADC
> Certainly: A much better AF system*
> 
> - A




Even with just these 2, plus an increase in cross-type AF points which are well spread, there's already a substantial improvement over the existing 6D.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 4, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> sounds like 5D Mark III to me... and to Canon marketing team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the joystick is enough reason alone to purchase a 5d3 to me, after owning both lol


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 4, 2016)

"but I think most would expect it to be omitted."

only because most have become so cynical to think Canon could be so expected to be so utterly absurd


----------



## douglaurent (Nov 4, 2016)

Finally a Canon full frame camera with a tilt screen, and then they leave out 4K? Because tilt screens are mainly useful for photo, or there weren't enough 1080p cameras with tilt screens in the past 9 years?

This has to be some sort of IQ test by Canon to see how stupid their customers really are and the level of slow innovation they might accept.


----------



## douglaurent (Nov 4, 2016)

dsut4392 said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > fail on a bun
> ...



Too bad Canon wants to see their high paying pro customers lying in the mud by not adding a tilt screen to the 1DX2 and 5D4.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Too bad Canon wants to see their high paying pro customers lying in the mud by not adding a tilt screen to the 1DX2 and 5D4.



The 5D line will eventually get a tilty flippy, but_ the 1DX line?_ That's far less certain. 

Cynics of tilty-flippy screens sling all sorts of reasons why not to use them -- weather sealing will be bad, the screen will break off, the flexible/joint cabling will fail, etc. -- but in general use conditions, those concerns have been largely disproven. Whatever replaces my 5D3 had better have a tilty-flippy, because I see the value of that feature to be far, far greater than the risk it represents.

But the 1DX userbase does the truly batsh-- crazy stuff with their rigs that could do harm to that screen, I think. Hiding out for hours in -50F waiting for arctic foxes. War reportage. Shooting magma flows. Sideline NFL work where a 300 lb dude might tackle a 250 lb dude into you. (You get the idea.)

In _those _theaters of photography, I think the tilty-flippy naysayers might actually have a case. Especially for extreme weather, I could see sticking with a vanilla / integral non tilty-flippy as having less nooks and crannies to let water/ice/dust/dirt in for these absurd environments.

- A


----------



## Hellish (Nov 4, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> This has to be some sort of IQ test by Canon to see how stupid their customers really are and the level of slow innovation they might accept.



LMAO!!! This is amazing.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 4, 2016)

Famateur said:


> If these rumored specs are accurate, this will be my next body.
> 
> Honestly, I just want a full-frame version of my 70D with the newest generation of sensors from Canon. I'm guessing it won't keep up with 70D frame rate of 7 FPS, and I prefer fully* articulating screen to tilt-only, but everything else will be enough for me to go for it.
> 
> ...


+1

"full-frame version of my 70D with the newest generation of sensors from Canon"
plus
double SD 
minus 
1/8000 and 7FPS (5,5? 6?)

would be OK for me too.


If Canon wants the 6D2 to compete against Nikon D750 rather than against Nikon D6x0, we can expect something more (45 points AF etc.).


----------



## benkam (Nov 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> The 5D line will eventually get a tilty flippy,



Extremely unlikely even the next 5D will get a "tilty-flippy". At best a tilty, which would've been and still would be desirable, but no flip. There are five buttons to the left of the current fixed screen and while doable with some juggling of the button layout, conservative Canon can't be expected to move five whole buttons elsewhere. A tilting screen which could've preserved most of the rear button layout would, or would've been, really nice though.

The tilty-flippy really should be done with the 6D2 and it's more doable at least compared to the 5D, as the former has no buttons to the left of the LCD, so no excuse not to put a hinge to the side a la 80D/Rebel.


----------



## nightscape123 (Nov 4, 2016)

19 AF points would be a deal breaker for me. I'd get an 80D instead at that point. After renting the 80D for a weekend I'm not going back to the absolutely terrible AF of the rebel/first 6D.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 4, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> The list if true is plausible except for 19AF points. The T6S / 760d has 19AF points and is way cheaper. The camera has to get 45AF points and the 7260 RGB+IR metering system to be worth either the same or higher price.
> If they bring it out with 19AF points I for one would not buy it.



It all boils down to the quality of the points.

19 f8 capable double cross points, well spaced is quite differnt to 19 single axis points clustered in the centre.

spread and accuracy is much more important than simple numbers


----------



## Frage (Nov 4, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>24MP or 25MP sensor (Difference between effective and actual?)</li>
> <li>Dual Pixel AF</li>
> <li>Dual SD card slots</li>
> <li>NO 4K</li>
> ...



Which of those features is/are the "Upmarket" ones?


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad Canon wants to see their high paying pro customers lying in the mud by not adding a tilt screen to the 1DX2 and 5D4.
> ...



Canon may hold off on this hoping that the short-distance bandwidth of wireless (WiFi, NFC, etc) will allow them to integrate better with phones/mobile devices as the viewscreen. In those difficult situations, wouldn't it be better to control your camera from a comfy chair 5m away, rather than bend over a tiny flip-screen?


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 4, 2016)

I have and mostly love a 6D, and use it for 90% of my shots. I also have a 7D that I use almost exclusively for wildlife. Give me autofocus good enough to shoot BIF and further improvement in ISO performance and I'll be exclusively a 6DII shooter. Don't give me both, and I'll explore options to replace the 7D, but may make no changes.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 4, 2016)

rfdesigner said:



> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > The list if true is plausible except for 19AF points. The T6S / 760d has 19AF points and is way cheaper. The camera has to get 45AF points and the 7260 RGB+IR metering system to be worth either the same or higher price.
> ...


Absolutely.

For photography I'd be fine with a great center point (ev -3 and fast like today) supported by 4 reasonably spread out outer points of the same type. Have no use for the 55 other points Canon seems to believe we all need.

For video its of course different. And when I see those AF point counts I always imagine its being implemented for them.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 4, 2016)

The best joke ever. Thank you, Sir!  Controling my camera from a comfy chair 5m away, rather than bend over a tiny flip-screen while lying in the mud would be just perfect. remind me not to forget to bring that comfy director's chair along when I am out and about taking photos  lol



Orangutan said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 4, 2016)

Listen Canon this is what "some" of us want. 

24mp Dual Pixel
Higher flash sync 1/250
45 point AF with at least 9 points at f8
7560 RGB-IR metering (hell the 750 / 760D has this) 
Improved DR
Tilting Screen (look at the Olympus one on the basic OMD-E-M10 MKII)
Wi-Fi
GPS
NFC
Anti-flicker
If possible in smaller & lighter package but retaining present 6D layout
Better weather sealing
USB 3.0

Don't care about 4K / 1080P hardly if ever used. 

The original is Canon best travel camera strikes the balance between quality pictures & portability. If all of this is in or near what your working on then the current street price of the 5D MKIII is realistic. It also leaves room for a Rebel FF camera that has 19 point AF.


----------



## Josh Denver (Nov 4, 2016)

ok that's it. Canon has decided to keep Canon DSLR sales for photographers, like before the 5d2 period. They obviously see the hybrid concept not as good as having two separate lines for video and photo. I have no idea but I think Canon will lose some serious sales for that decision, because consumers/prosumers buy the DSLR bodies based on Specs and 4K is at front now even if they never use it. And the C100 user is an entirely different user, a smaller market than DSLR shoppers. 

6D MKII seems purely for photographers.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Nov 4, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> For the first 6 months maybe. The 6D is $1,499 at Adorama now and includes a free battery (Body only). It released at $2,099 (Body only).



Its very likely to follow that same pricing IMHO..


Like I keep repeating to everyone, the 6D II will basically be a full frame 80D with magnesium body.. If we are lucky it will have a tilt screen. Slightly smaller form factor to match the overall size of the 80D will likely happen. The reason for this is to keep R&D cost to a minimum and keep cashing in on technology already developed. The 6D series is Canon's budget FF DSLR. I do not expect dual card slots, perhaps dual SD at most.. 4k will not happen. 1080_60p most likely will.


----------



## gregorywood (Nov 4, 2016)

Well, this has my attention now. I'm in the process of parting with my 7D, which I've been mostly happy with since i bought in 2012. The learning curve was steep, but it has been the tool of which most of my photos have been taken. I was planning on either getting a 7D2, or scraping and parting with my 6D and a lens or two to buy the 5D4. I've been happy with the 6D as far as travel, landscape and still shots, but anything with action is a challenge due to the AF system. However, a 6D2 with DPAF, improved AF and increased focus points, all I need to hear now is that it will be at least 6fps and I'll be ready to line up when it's available. 

This will be the first time I follow the development of a new Canon product with great interest and intent.

Greg


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 4, 2016)

Tilt screen would not make sense on the 6D - I'm wondering if that's a fully articulated screen aka the 80D, as the back panel of the 6D is obviously tweaked to already incorporate a fully articulating hinge.


----------



## canonic (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh Canon 6D2, you cant speak 4K, i see. 
Dont worry, there is always a Sony there to help 8)

Edit: I know, you dont care if i need 4K for video ... but i dont care either what your needs are. 
Fact is, speaking of video and comparing to the competition, Canon is far far behind. Where are the "5D2 days"?


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D line will eventually get a tilty flippy, but_ the 1DX line?_ That's far less certain.
> ...



I hear you, but if I just want to shoot over a crowd of people or down at floor/street level, a tilty-flippy would be strongly preferred over cracking out a second device.

- A


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>There’s more Canon EOS 6D Mark II specification talk making it’s way around the web, most of it is what I would call expected.</p>
> <p>First up, the camera will have DPAF and a fully functional touch and tilting LCD screen. This will be the first full frame Canon DSLR to get a tilt screen. The EOS 6D Mark II will NOT shoot 4K video, which will disappoint some, but I think most would expect it to be omitted.</p>
> <p>A “new AF system” has also been mentioned, though the <a href="http://www.*********.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-to-feature-dual-pixel-auto-focus-dpaf-cw4/">original source</a> for the AF system rumor doesn’t know how many AF points it will have. The expected number has been 19, but we cannot confirm it.</p>
> <ul>
> ...



Incredible. I'm actually really surprised even though I shouldn't be. That Canon would omit 4K on a full frame DSLR in 2016 just floors me. I expected it to be hobbled in some way, but none at all? 

And I disagree that most would expect it to be omitted. Another slap in the face from Canon marketing and a vain attempt to protect their Cinema EOS line and 5DIV prosumer cam. 

Note to Canon: you don't have to protect the 5DIV video features because you've already lost all your prosumer DSLR video customers.


----------



## hbr (Nov 4, 2016)

When the 6D first came out I was using the T2i. The 6D was billed as an entry level Full Frame camera designed for people like me who could not afford the 5DIII to move up from a crop sensor camera to improve their image quality. I purchased my 6D right after it came out and absolutely loved it for what it was. My only complaint was the 11 focus points in the center of the screen. lack of f8 capability when I used my 400 mm f5.6 lens with a 1.4 teleconverter and the slow frame rate. I paid full price of $2100 for it.

While I like the rumored specs of the 6DII I am not sure there is enough incentive for me to upgrade, especially if there are only 19 focus points. If it has the 45 focus points of the 80D I might consider upgrading.

I also own the 7DII for my action and wildlife photography, but the 6D is still better in low light. I don't need the 6DII to be a speed demon, but I would like to go to airshows with it.


----------



## Roy2001 (Nov 4, 2016)

No 4K? No way.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 4, 2016)

These specs look reasonable and likely. The original 6D was criticized on forums and by critics, but was very popular with buyers. (Possibly the best selling full frame digital camera ever.) 

I expect the 6DII will be released to lots of whining, but will end up selling very well. 

It seems like the biggest questions will be the autofocus system and whether or not it will have 4K. So far, Canon has not been in a rush to implement 4K in its consumer grade cameras. That may change if their market research indicates it is needed. Ultimately that decision will be driven by a cold, dispassionate assessment of the market, not by people whining on the internet. 

I would expect a slight improvement in the autofocus system, as that is the upgrade most people seem to want the most. But, those expecting a 5D III equivalent might be disappointed.


----------



## pedro (Nov 4, 2016)

Based on Canon's new sensor tech in comparison to the current 30 MP sensor of 5DIV, what can be expected in low light high ISO IQ at a lower MP count? 1/3 to 1/2 stop better high ISO? A very good ISO 51k could be a deal breaker for me...


----------



## hbr (Nov 4, 2016)

I would like 4k video, but if it makes the price go up, I could do without it as I am mainly a landscape and portrait stills photographer. Less noise, higher iso performance, better dynamic range and f8 cross type af points are the most important features necessary for me to shell out my hard-earned dough.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

pedro said:


> Based on Canon's new sensor tech in comparison to the current 30 MP sensor of 5DIV, what can be expected in low light high ISO IQ at a lower MP count? 1/3 to 1/2 stop better high ISO? A very good ISO 51k could be a deal breaker for me...



Good 51k high ISO wouldn't be a deal breaker so much as a deal _maker_, wouldn't it? (Unless the deal was to resist buying this. )

- A


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 4, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> Incredible. I'm actually really surprised even though I shouldn't be. That Canon would omit 4K on a full frame DSLR in 2016 just floors me. I expected it to be hobbled in some way, but none at all?
> 
> And I disagree that most would expect it to be omitted. Another slap in the face from Canon marketing and a vain attempt to protect their Cinema EOS line and 5DIV prosumer cam.
> 
> Note to Canon: you don't have to protect the 5DIV video features because you've already lost all your prosumer DSLR video customers.



Now if you actually believe your last claim yourself, you should hardly be surprised at seeing a 6D without 4K?


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2016)

pedro said:


> Based on Canon's new sensor tech in comparison to the current 30 MP sensor of 5DIV, what can be expected in low light high ISO IQ at a lower MP count? 1/3 to 1/2 stop better high ISO? A very good ISO 51k could be a deal breaker for me...



If a 6D# sensor gets higher sensor marks than a 5D# _again_, 5D4 stills-only folks will wonder what the hell they shelled out their bucks for. 

The 5D4 is supposed to comprehensively outperform the 6D2 -- in fps, resolution, AF, etc. and I think the sensor is no exception.

So as much as you have a point -- larger pixels with same-gen sensor technology would have room to improve with low light -- I wonder if Canon might spoil the soup a bit on that front and simply offer 6D2 low light parity with the 5D4 instead.

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Based on Canon's new sensor tech in comparison to the current 30 MP sensor of 5DIV, what can be expected in low light high ISO IQ at a lower MP count? 1/3 to 1/2 stop better high ISO? A very good ISO 51k could be a deal breaker for me...
> ...



In some interview with Canon execs linked here in CanonRumors, it was stated that Canon uses the sensors with the best technology at the time. This partly explains why the 6D sensor was superior to the 5DIII in noise/banding, and given that the 6DII follows the 5DIV, I wouldn't be surprised if it happened again. Canon will use frame rate, AF system and MP as differentiators again between the 5DIV and 6DII.


----------



## Josh Denver (Nov 4, 2016)

The specs are saying there's NO UPMARKET MOVE. Thus a price more or less the same as the last 6D. Around 2100$ - or + 200. 

From what it's shaping up to be, it seems like a 6D with the user requests addressed like all Canon successors. 

On the 6D the requests are: 

-Better AF system 
-Dynamic range 
-Single Card slot

These were the first things you found needed to be better once you tested the 6D, thus Canon will fix them with a doubt, and we'll find new more in-depth nip-ticking, and Canon will address these in the next model.


The movable LCD is a requsted feature and is very obvious for the non tank FF camera model.

Of course being a new Canon it will have the new Canon features/menus, touchscreen, anti flickr, etc 

It all adds up and makes a hell of a stills camera for portraiture/nature/landscape/architecture/studio and virtually everything except for high speed stills, which you need a 7DII for. 

No upmarket.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Nov 4, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p>There’s more Canon EOS 6D Mark II specification talk making it’s way around the web, most of it is what I would call expected.</p>
> ...



I don't know the extent of the prosumer DSLR video crowd, other than how I feel about it and what I've written previously, but from a video/film only perspective, on the projects I've worked on in the last 6 months, it's been all FS7s and FS5s and to a lesser extent Blackmagic gear. I see a lot of Canon glass with or without adapters around, but not a single Canon C body. I do see them occasionally for ENG work at events, etc. but I'm seeing more and more Sony (FS) gear. It's a stark contrast to the days of the 5D2. It makes me wonder how their EOS Cinema line is actually doing. Next year, I'm looking for a cinema camera and I definitely will not be cross shopping a C100/C300.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 4, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> The specs are saying there's NO UPMARKET MOVE. Thus a price more or less the same as the last 6D. Around 2100$ - or + 200.
> 
> From what it's shaping up to be, it seems like a 6D with the user requests addressed like all Canon successors.
> 
> ...



pretty much. however some will whine no matter what it seems.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> If a 6D# sensor gets higher sensor marks than a 5D# _again_, 5D4 stills-only folks will wonder what the hell they shelled out their bucks for.
> 
> The 5D4 is supposed to comprehensively outperform the 6D2 -- in fps, resolution, AF, etc. and I think the sensor is no exception.
> “I was calling Ellie Goulding, and Rita Ora, all these guys, saying, ‘Do you want to sing this line?’ I got nothing.”



Exactly the same complaint was made when the 6D was released after the 5D3. Yet both models went on to become highly successful. Why would Canon, based on experience, believe the same could not happen again?


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 4, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> ok that's it. Canon has decided to keep Canon DSLR sales for photographers, like before the 5d2 period. They obviously see the hybrid concept not as good as having two separate lines for video and photo. I have no idea but I think Canon will lose some serious sales for that decision, because consumers/prosumers buy the DSLR bodies based on Specs and 4K is at front now even if they never use it. And the C100 user is an entirely different user, a smaller market than DSLR shoppers.
> 
> 6D MKII seems purely for photographers.



So tell me. Which camera would they migrate to that does everything the 6D does plus 4k plus the support of all those wonderful lenses. At the same price (or lower). 
Plus anything approaching quality customer support?


----------



## unfocused (Nov 4, 2016)

pedro said:


> Based on Canon's new sensor tech in comparison to the current 30 MP sensor of 5DIV, what can be expected in low light high ISO IQ at a lower MP count? 1/3 to 1/2 stop better high ISO?...



Use any of the various sensor comparison tools on review sites and compare the high ISO performance of the 1DX II and the 5DIV. Take whatever the difference you see and split it down the middle, that's what you could expect from a 24 mp sensor.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 4, 2016)

unfocused said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Based on Canon's new sensor tech in comparison to the current 30 MP sensor of 5DIV, what can be expected in low light high ISO IQ at a lower MP count? 1/3 to 1/2 stop better high ISO?...
> ...



+1

it will be the same technology... with one proviso: the ADCs may be a little slower (no 4k, lower frame rate) so the readout noise could be a little lower, shot noise will be similar though, so I wouldn't get excited about high ISO improvements. My maths says there's about 2 stops to go before you're at 100% efficiency, and those two last stops are very expensive.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 5, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Listen Canon this is what "some" of us want.
> 
> 24mp Dual Pixel
> Higher flash sync 1/250
> ...



Yep, this sounds nearly perfect for me personally. And the best part, a lot of this seems just as reasonable to come to fruition as well.


----------



## AA (Nov 5, 2016)

Hahaha, that would mean we'd have a 6D in 2021(!) that shoots a max of 1080p video. By that time, all of its competition will shoot 6K or 8K. If that is the case, all my Canon glass will be for sale, and replaced with G-Masters. If Canon is two years behind the curve, I can stomack that. If it is five years behind, absolutely NOT acceptable! The 5D 4 is already a joke!


----------



## pokerz (Nov 5, 2016)

AA said:


> Hahaha, that would mean we'd have a 6D in 2021(!) that shoots a max of 1080p video. By that time, all of its competition will shoot 6K or 8K. If that is the case, all my Canon glass will be for sale, and replaced with G-Masters. If Canon is two years behind the curve, I can stomack that. If it is five years behind, absolutely NOT acceptable! The 5D 4 is already a joke!


Canon : 2016= year of 1080p


----------



## calaf_54 (Nov 5, 2016)

Newbie poster here.

I read all the specs and the pros and cons of all of these. For me though there is one thing that puzzles me. 
Why are the two cameras that have the most waterproofing the 1 series and now the 7Dii. My 6D shivers at the first sign of mist in the air. For all the technology improvements, why not give me a waterproof beast. The protective covers, while protecting the camera from heavier downpours, help to a degree, but not hugely.

Perhaps someone could enlighten me as to why the camera marketed as a landscape camera, as the 6D was, so ill prepared for adverse conditions?


----------



## asl (Nov 5, 2016)

pokerz said:


> AA said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, that would mean we'd have a 6D in 2021(!) that shoots a max of 1080p video. By that time, all of its competition will shoot 6K or 8K. If that is the case, all my Canon glass will be for sale, and replaced with G-Masters. If Canon is two years behind the curve, I can stomack that. If it is five years behind, absolutely NOT acceptable! The 5D 4 is already a joke!
> ...



How many ~2000$ non cannon cameras will be sold in Q2 2017 without 4K?. I actually do not believe it.
(unfortunately canon will sell them any way)

And tilting screen not fully articulated, it is like coming up with 3000x2000 video. 
If this is true it is depressing.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 5, 2016)

AA said:


> Hahaha, that would mean we'd have a 6D in 2021(!) that shoots a max of 1080p video. By that time, all of its competition will shoot 6K or 8K. If that is the case, all my Canon glass will be for sale, and replaced with G-Masters. If Canon is two years behind the curve, I can stomack that. If it is five years behind, absolutely NOT acceptable! The 5D 4 is already a joke!



By 2021, more than 99 percent of video will be viewed on smartphones where 4K is indistinguishable from 1080p.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 5, 2016)

calaf_54 said:


> Newbie poster here.
> 
> I read all the specs and the pros and cons of all of these. For me though there is one thing that puzzles me.
> Why are the two cameras that have the most waterproofing the 1 series and now the 7Dii. My 6D shivers at the first sign of mist in the air. For all the technology improvements, why not give me a waterproof beast. The protective covers, while protecting the camera from heavier downpours, help to a degree, but not hugely.
> ...



Because it's not free.

No Canon DSLR is waterproof. They are weather resistant to varying degrees. And like everything else in life, the cost goes up significantly as you progress up the scale. Going from zero to 50 isn't that expensive. But going from 85 to 90 percent can be very costly.


----------



## calaf_54 (Nov 5, 2016)

I fully appreciate all development has a cost and that nothing is free in life. That goes without saying.
However, when the 6D was released there were aspects that people raised eyebrows about in terms for example of the lack of cross sensors. I was ready to accept that compromise as landscape is my preferred genre. As an alternative view, to have the latest whistles and bells technology is one thing, but additional sealing seems consistently to be down the agenda.
As for cost, the 7Dii is considered to have a higher spec of water resistance (I accept the additional precision of phrasing), but with the technology on board including huge numbers of cross sensors along with digic 6 etc its still has a comparable price point to the 6D. 
I am simply putting a plea for additional sealing on the camera, and if that is at the expense of something else, so be it. I would rather have a less well specced camera that still worked in the countryside when the mist comes down.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 5, 2016)

calaf_54 said:


> I fully appreciate all development has a cost and that nothing is free in life. That goes without saying.
> However, when the 6D was released there were aspects that people raised eyebrows about in terms for example of the lack of cross sensors. I was ready to accept that compromise as landscape is my preferred genre. As an alternative view, to have the latest whistles and bells technology is one thing, but additional sealing seems consistently to be down the agenda.
> As for cost, the 7Dii is considered to have a higher spec of water resistance (I accept the additional precision of phrasing), but with the technology on board including huge numbers of cross sensors along with digic 6 etc its still has a comparable price point to the 6D.
> I am simply putting a plea for additional sealing on the camera, and if that is at the expense of something else, so be it. I would rather have a less well specced camera that still worked in the countryside when the mist comes down.



Since you are new here, perhaps you are unaware that this site is not affiliated with Canon in any way. If you really want to give your opinion (and plea) to Canon, you will have to contact them. Of courses, people who aren't new here and should no better, still whine and complain all the time thinking that they are speaking directly to Canon.

My guess regarding weather sealing is that Canon puts this into there PRO level bodies. The 6D is not considered to be in that category. In my experience, very few non- pros will shoot photos in the rain since they don't have to.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 5, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > If a 6D# sensor gets higher sensor marks than a 5D# _again_, 5D4 stills-only folks will wonder what the hell they shelled out their bucks for.
> ...


Also, 6D sensor had better high iso and DR than the 5DIII sensor just as its centre focus point allows it to shoot @ ev -3 after the 5DIII's AF has to give up.

Surely the 6DII can repeat some of this - at least by getting a better sensor than the 5DIV.


----------



## hbr (Nov 5, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> " Also, 6D sensor had better high iso and DR than the 5DIII sensor just as its centre focus point allows it to shoot @ ev -3 after the 5DIII's AF has to give up.
> 
> Surely the 6DII can repeat some of this - at least by getting a better sensor than the 5DIV."



I hope that is the case. The longer we have to wait, the more likely we are to get newer technology and surprises, IMHO.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 5, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I wonder what the reaction would be if the 6DII got the same sensor as the 5DIV. That's not outside the realm of possibility. The 7DI and the 7DII both got the same sensors as the 60D and 70D. It's possible that Canon could decide to differentiate the two based on build quality, autofocus and other features, just as they've done with the 7D and XXD models.


----------



## calaf_54 (Nov 5, 2016)

dak723, thank you for your reply. 

Bad phrasing regarding a plea from me rather than a misunderstanding of the Rumors site, so apologies for that.
I see what you mean about the Pro Level bodies and the weather sealing on them. 

Having got used to FF on the 6D, as I can be out in all weathers, I do feel the need for better sealing and do look for that in any press releases. I am reluctant to head for the 7Dii, and as a non-Pro, the idea of a 1DXii, unsurprisingly, makes me go weak at the knees.

Re the site, I'll take on board the other points you make and will be a quick learning newbie about site protocols.

Best wishes


----------



## titsmcgee852 (Nov 7, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> sounds like 5D Mark III to me... and to Canon marketing team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to take the IQ hit though, coming from the 6D.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 7, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> ok that's it. Canon has decided to keep Canon DSLR sales for photographers, like before the 5d2 period. They obviously see the hybrid concept not as good as having two separate lines for video and photo. I have no idea but I think Canon will lose some serious sales for that decision, because consumers/prosumers buy the DSLR bodies based on Specs and 4K is at front now even if they never use it. And the C100 user is an entirely different user, a smaller market than DSLR shoppers.
> 
> 6D MKII seems purely for photographers.


Yep, as someone who got into Canon via the 60D, I find it amazing how slowly they've come around to basic concepts of the video market. I own an a7r instead of a 6D because it shoots 1080/60, while handling my other needs (Landscape DR, Astro work, etc) better as well.

I was hoping the 5DIV was a signal that canon was shifting a little, and that we'd get a 6D with 4k and 1080/60 (dont mind the 4k crop), since those are kind of basic at this point for any camera over $1k.

Instead, looks like I'll stick with my GH4 and a7R


----------



## emphram (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello, just signed up.

I use DSLRs for video (and specific types of photography), mainly the Rebel line. I recently switched to Nikon because I got sharper and more DR in my video. At first I regretted this decision because of the terrible design of Nikon, but after I refined my workflow, I now produce better video than I ever did with Canon (but the 80D looks very attractive, but not for 2016/2017).

My thoughts on Canon are as follows: 

Back when the DSLR for video making revolution started, a lot of people invested heavily into Canon DSLRs and lenses. How could you not switch to a camera that offered better image quality (especially in low light), at a much lower price point, with more flexibility and allowed you to use a variety of specialty lenses? Yes, there are drawbacks, but they were easily overcome by those who were determined to do so. Canon kept releasing better DSLRs with improved video features and of course Magic Lantern expanded that even further!

But today, when 4K is something that all video makers have either switched to, or are in the process of switching, or will be in the near future (1 or 2 years at most, depends on the region of the world), how can you release a camera that is expected to have a market lifetime of 3 or 4 years without 4K? Does Canon expect to release an updated model to this camera within 1 or 2 years or release another model that might obsolete this camera?

I suppose Canon expects all their video users to move into their Cinema line, but this is unrealistic. Someone who buys a $5,000.00 USD DSLR every 3 or 4 years, is most likely not making enough to invest in a $11,000.00 USD camera in that same time period (unless they're business is growing fast enough that they can justify moving into that line). Raising prices to make this possible is most likely disastrous for anyone's business. In short, it's becoming unsustainable to buy Canon when clients expect 4k footage or 1080p footage from a 4k source (because downscaled footage is usually higher in quality than 1080p source).

Canon video users are a captive client base, but some of them have told me they fully intend to switch to another brand as soon as they have saved up enough. Most likely, when this starts to happen, Canon will catch on and release a whole bunch of new cameras with 4k video. Some people who were thinking about switching will remain, other who switched won't switch back. At the end, Canon's client base shrinks, and they will probably start the process all over again.

As for me, I'm going to save money and see what options we have by the middle of 2017 or 2018.


----------



## Zv (Nov 7, 2016)

emphram said:


> Hello, just signed up.
> 
> I use DSLRs for video (and specific types of photography), mainly the Rebel line. I recently switched to Nikon because I got sharper and more DR in my video. At first I regretted this decision because of the terrible design of Nikon, but after I refined my workflow, I now produce better video than I ever did with Canon (but the 80D looks very attractive, but not for 2016/2017).
> 
> ...



There are many photographs that all have different needs. 

Some do stills only 
Some do stills and video
Some do video with a side of stills

Some never shoot video in their lives
Some shoot about 5mins of video a year
Some shoot 5mins of video a day

Some (think) they need 4K
Some don't 

Personally, I shoot 99.5% of stills and about 5mins of video a year if any. Really couldn't care less if it's 4K or 720p. For video I usually just use my iPhone or maybe my EOS M. Certainly don't need it in a DSLR (where video is an additional feature not the main). 

Just how many people are there you think that fit into the category of professional stills and 4K video with an entry level FF camera? Especially one that is kinda known to appeal to landscapers and enthusiasts.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 7, 2016)

emphram said:


> Canon video users are a captive client base, but some of them have told me they fully intend to switch to another brand as soon as they have saved up enough. Most likely, when this starts to happen, Canon will catch on and release a whole bunch of new cameras with 4k video. Some people who were thinking about switching will remain, other who switched won't switch back. At the end, Canon's client base shrinks, and they will probably start the process all over again.
> 
> As for me, I'm going to save money and see what options we have by the middle of 2017 or 2018.



Canon have caught on. They just don't see the need for 4k in what is primarily a stills line of cameras, and Canon's arguments have some merit: most (and I mean most) people shooting with DSLRs use video as an add-on so are not actually that bothered about video quality beyond 1080. How many actually edit video of any sort beyond clipping time from the shot? How many people have the computer capacity to edit 4k? How many people can actually stream 4k - you certainly can't output it to your TV.

Judging by all the complaints from videographers about how Canon are missing the boat you would expect Sony to to be the best selling camera in the world. It isn't, and I wonder why. Nor is Black Rapid. In fact I see more video from GoPro-type devices than DSLRs.


----------



## benkam (Nov 7, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Canon have caught on. They just don't see the need for 4k in what is primarily a stills line of cameras, and Canon's arguments have some merit: most (and I mean most) people shooting with DSLRs use video as an add-on so are not actually that bothered about video quality beyond 1080. How many actually edit video of any sort beyond clipping time from the shot? How many people have the computer capacity to edit 4k? How many people can actually stream 4k - you certainly can't output it to your TV.
> 
> Judging by all the complaints from videographers about how Canon are missing the boat you would expect Sony to to be the best selling camera in the world. It isn't, and I wonder why. Nor is Black Rapid. In fact I see more video from GoPro-type devices than DSLRs.



The fact is Canon have put 4K in both the 5D and 1D series and those are primarily stills lines of cameras, right? Canon have voted with their DSLR camera production that they do care about 4K.

No 4K in the 6D2 is still just a rumor, isn't it, months away from the expected launch? Previous to this there was a rumor of "some sort of 4K". Both the 5D3 and original 6D had the same video capability of 1080p at 30p. Based on Canon's own recent moves trickling down 4K in their DSLR range, I wouldn't count out 4K in the 6D2 just yet.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 7, 2016)

benkam said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Canon have caught on. They just don't see the need for 4k in what is primarily a stills line of cameras, and Canon's arguments have some merit: most (and I mean most) people shooting with DSLRs use video as an add-on so are not actually that bothered about video quality beyond 1080. How many actually edit video of any sort beyond clipping time from the shot? How many people have the computer capacity to edit 4k? How many people can actually stream 4k - you certainly can't output it to your TV.
> ...



This again comes down to the thinking behind the 6D2. If the 6D is a bottom-end introduction to FF then they 4k may well be among the things sacrificed to keep cost down. If (as some suggest) they have the 6D2 to plug the gap left by the 5D3 and plan to introduce another model to replace the 6D as introduction to FF it may well have 4k.
I still reckon 4k in a DSLR is still overblown except for some who want 10,000 of functionality in a 5,000 body.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 7, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Judging by all the complaints from videographers about how Canon are missing the boat you would expect Sony to to be the best selling camera in the world. It isn't, and I wonder why. Nor is Black Rapid. In fact I see more video from GoPro-type devices than DSLRs.


Think my GoPro does 4K. Just say'in...


----------



## Takingshots (Nov 7, 2016)

Phone under $1,000 is 4K and 2017 with no 4K is a big mistake for a DSLR over $2,000.
Even 4K TV has gone down in price. Stagnation is a failure ...


----------



## benkam (Nov 7, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> benkam said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is Canon have put 4K in both the 5D and 1D series and those are primarily stills lines of cameras, right? Canon have voted with their DSLR camera production that they do care about 4K.
> ...



The 6D2, if it's like the 6D, will start around $2,000 and there'll be the expectation that they offer something better than what they did years ago. It'll be 2017 when the 6D2 is released and it's head-scratching how 4K would then still be viewed as a $10,000 technology. And since Canon doesn't produce a new version every six months like another company, they'll have to sell the 6D2 in 2018, 2019, 2020 too when 4K adoption will likely have grown.

For Canon it'll make it more competitive for them to have that basic 4K in there, whether or not people actually it. The 4K Canon's put in the 5D4 isn't even particularly advanced at just 30fps max at 1.7X crop in an old codec. That could be good enough for many users where not having it at all wouldn't be. The 5D3 and 6D came with the same video capability and it's conceivable the same thing will happen with the 5D4 and 6D2. 

Against the 6D2, Canon will have to, and can, distinguish the 5D4 not for video but for its stills capabilities like higher resolution, more sophisticated autofocus, faster burst, etc, as well as better build.


----------



## Alejandro (Nov 7, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...




Exactly.

I believe the 6D sensor was experimental. A mix between high iso performance from the 1DX, DR and lower resolution than the 5D3. It turned out great. And since it's not that different from the 5D3, you're paying for a lower body quality, less weather sealing, less af points, less durability, etc.

I'm sure the 6D2 sensor will exceed and of course it'll have lower noise, its a 24/25 mpx against 30. Heck, ill love it to have 22 and outperform the D750 / "D760" / "D650" and the 1DX Mark 1.


----------



## SMA SHOOTER (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm happy to hear more rumors about the 6D Mark II, but I'm concerned by the words "tilting screen." I am a BIG fully-articulated screen fan. Not all my shots are horizontals, after all, and a tilt-only screen provides no help with verticals. We know (from the 80D and other crop-sensor models) that Canon knows how to make these things. If they do the wrong thing (oh, when has Canon EVER done that, cry the doubters!) and stick a basic tilt-only screen on the back, I'll be very disappointed. I'm not a video guy, so losing 4K doesn't bother me.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 8, 2016)

@SMA SHOOTER

why SMA?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> @SMA SHOOTER
> 
> why SMA?



Because BNC is obsolete and N is too bulky?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 8, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > @SMA SHOOTER
> ...


BNC is still widely used in the film industry.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 8, 2016)

Panavision Millennium DXL 8K camera with BNC connectors.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 13, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > @SMA SHOOTER
> ...



indeed

in fact on the kit I design SMA is only used on external connectors, U.fl is the way to go. (2mm total height including mating half and the cable)

but then I find size (or lack of) is king.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 14, 2016)

SMA SHOOTER said:


> I'm happy to hear more rumors about the 6D Mark II, but I'm concerned by the words "tilting screen." I am a BIG fully-articulated screen fan. Not all my shots are horizontals, after all, and a tilt-only screen provides no help with verticals. We know (from the 80D and other crop-sensor models) that Canon knows how to make these things. If they do the wrong thing (oh, when has Canon EVER done that, cry the doubters!) and stick a basic tilt-only screen on the back, I'll be very disappointed. I'm not a video guy, so losing 4K doesn't bother me.



I wouldn't be that concerned, we're talking translation here.


----------



## Joycreate (Nov 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > sunnyVan said:
> ...



4K is now using on mobile phone. As a digital camera, high level camera. I think 6D II need 4k, without 4K and just 19 AF points will quite disappointed me. And I will hesitate whether it is worth buying.


----------



## Joycreate (Nov 19, 2016)

Hellish said:


> With no 4K this will be a huge FLOP, what reason is there to even get this over the current gen Nikon D750, not to mention this camera has to last *4 YEARS* which by then 4k will be a thing of the past. Unless canon plans on doing yearly refreshes without 4k this camera will not do well.



As *the mobile phone has 4k now*. I think the digital camera, high level camera requires 4k.* 6D mark II needs 4k *. If 6D mark II without 4K and just have 19 AF points. I will hesitate whether it is worth buying. My ideal parameter of 6D mark II maybe will have 4K and 33~41 AF points.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2016)

Joycreate said:


> As the mobile phone has 4k now. I think the digital camera, high level camera requires 4k. 6D mark II needs 4k .



Mobile phones have fixed wide-angle lenses and tiny sensors. Should the 6DII have those, too?


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 19, 2016)

fixed it for you  33-41 AF points are not coming. the ideal parameter of 6D mark II from Canon perspective: 
Serve as hook, line and sinker. Convert APS-C user base into FF user base and leave them wanting more of the Pro range camera features, be uncomfortable about camera limitation but not dissatisfied. 



Joycreate said:


> My ideal parameter of 6D mark II maybe will *5D Mark IV* have 4K and 33~41 AF points.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Nov 19, 2016)

Real 4k produces increadible high data volumes, which i am not sure that the consumer wants to handle them for filming their dog and post on youtube.

the so called 4k content on youtube and content which is produced by smartphones is so highly compresst, that there is much quality loss. Maybe it's more "marketing" than "resolution" which give this formats the label "4k"

To have a good quality FullHD output is maybe a good compromis and more honest, than giving a pseudo 4k.

The next limitation of 4k is the viewing distance. To view 4k on a 40'' screen from 4 meters distance is completely meaningless, even for FullHD. The resolution of the eyes is not enough. To enjoy 4k resolution, the Viewer must stand directly in front of the display.

As a user,to prepare for 4k is a huge change, it needs a huge screen, close viewing distance, increadible amount of data space for the content, immens computing power to edit the videos etc. buying a real video camera for this is only a small part of this expense. 

Creating a good film (other than just recording holiday memories) needs i lot of skills, i gave up on this and just do still which is already difficult enough. Recording Terrabytes of crap is meaningless, nobody will ever want to see it, neither in FullHD nor in 4k


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 19, 2016)

hendrik-sg said:


> Real 4k produces increadible high data volumes, which i am not sure that the consumer wants to handle them for filming their dog and post on youtube.



Somehow I thought you could set your camera to a lower quality video than 4K if you wanted to...

Silly me. :


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lack of 4K (or any other video system) will be irrelevant for me and every other photographer (bar one) that I know. Many of us have no interest in this side of photography and buy still cameras to shoot stills!

Naturally there are those out there who want to shoot video with a DSLR but, as I said, I only know one photographer who shoots a little video occasionally. Note I only know 60-70 photographers but it is still a very small percentage that need/want any form of video let alone 4K.

I feel that the R&D involved would be FAR better spent on other aspects of a 6D2 - or any other DSLR for that matter. Even a 1% improvement in AF/DR?hig ISO would be welcomed, Improved video? I can't even be bothered to find the switch, I only one photographer that can and he isn't that concerned.

All I would like from a 6D is more (accurate) AF points and an improved sensor, possibly a few more MP but not too many. A tilty screen might be handy for low level/macro work but far from essential.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 20, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> Lack of 4K (or any other video system) will be irrelevant for me and every other photographer (bar one) that I know. Many of us have no interest in this side of photography and buy still cameras to shoot stills!
> 
> Naturally there are those out there who want to shoot video with a DSLR but, as I said, I only know one photographer who shoots a little video occasionally. Note I only know 60-70 photographers but it is still a very small percentage that need/want any form of video let alone 4K.
> 
> ...



I'm in two minds on 4k.

I don't need it, many others don't need it... but if this camera is going to last 4 years then there's a strong argument that it needs 4k.. otherwise it would be like the current 6D only doing 720p @ 30fps.

in 4 years time, very many people will have 4k TVs and would want to have 4k video.

My counter argument is that the 6D is aimed at enthusiasts who "know what they're doing", who ought to know that you need a decent video setup for 4k, if you're going to do hand held wobblecam, then 1080p is still more than adequate.

the 6D has never been that well regarded for video, those that have bought it have selected it on the basis of stills performace. If I were in Canons shoes I might put 4k using the full sensor in a 7DIII, and not put it in the 6D at all.

I think it's more important that the 6D produces top flight stills.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 20, 2016)

Great comments by Henrik and jonf3f


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 20, 2016)

As I posted I couldn't care less about video on a DSLR and I don't know anybody else who really cares either.

I see great debates about video performance on this forum and on the WEB review sites, but in the real world of photography I see virtually nothing.

I wonder how much Canon/Nikon/Sony etc would loose if they simply dumped this feature? Certainly some photographers would be upset but how many? Perhaps 1 or 2% in my experience - maybe others experiences differ.

Were I a Video shooter then I would get a video camera - for the ergonomics if nothing else.


----------



## RomainF (Nov 21, 2016)

"In the real world..." 
In your real world you see nothing. How can you consider that your use of a DSLR and the use of the dozen photographers you know can be used as a representative portions of DSLR buyers around the world ? That represents nothing. 
Around me, no one ever use anything longer than 200mm, and most people consider anything longuer than 105mm as "too long". But I would never dare to consider that "it's a waste of money for canon to put R&D money in super telephoto développement". 

Look around YouTube, look at young people working with DSLRs. Lot of them use the video mode and they buy DSLRs because they can switch from photography to videography by pushing a knob and carrying only one set of gear. That's not the future anymore, that's the present. Look at people who work with their camera in fast moving businesses. Fashion, news, corporate, commercials and still life. That's the same for everyone : if you wanna earn money, you have to work, and to get the jobs, people ask you to be able to give them pictures AND videos. Video cameras are way more expensive and thus, directed to another target. Just like a 1Dx is more expensive, even if 12fps is useless for most of the people. But these people never say "a 1Dx is useless, Canon should stop working on these cameras, no one use them anymore". 

Don't imagine that we, on this forum, represent a global part of the market. We are nothing, and Canon doesn't look at us when they think about the 6D, they think about the mass market (as massive as a full-frame DSLR market could be).


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 21, 2016)

RomainF said:


> Don't imagine that we, on this forum, represent a global part of the market. We are nothing, and Canon doesn't look at us when they think about the 6D, they think about the mass market (as massive as a full-frame DSLR market could be).



We actually know that people here do not represent the average Canon customer. Before the 5DIV launch the strong majority view here was that Canon did not suffer from lack of DR, needed no more MPIX and had almost perfect AF.

However, according to Canon their research showed the three things real world 5DIII users wanted the most - and Canon gave priority for the 5DIV development - were exactly: more MPIX, better AF and improved DR!


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 21, 2016)

RomainF said:


> if you wanna earn money, you have to work, and to get the jobs, people ask you to be able to give them pictures AND videos.



No-one is doubting that. The question is what quality of video is good enough, and there is a distinct split of opinion. Many reviews I see by photographers whose main business is stills and add video to the package say the 5DIV offering is good enough for them. 
Then you have the videographers who like the opportunity to shoot stills as a distinct advantage wittering on how Canon must incorporate full-blown 4k or they will die as a company. These guys want the 1Dc at 5D prices.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 21, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> We actually know that people here do not represent the average Canon customer. Before the 5DIV launch the strong majority view here was that Canon did not suffer from lack of DR, needed no more MPIX and had almost perfect AF.



We also know that according to people here, Canon suffered from poor, sub-par, unacceptable IQ, and that Nikon's 3D Tracking AF can track a falcon on a cloudy day and was clearly superior to Canon. I doubt many thought the 5Ds was lacking in Mpix.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > We actually know that people here do not represent the average Canon customer. Before the 5DIV launch the strong majority view here was that Canon did not suffer from lack of DR, needed no more MPIX and had almost perfect AF.
> ...



Humperdinck snap!

- A


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 21, 2016)

RomainF said:


> "In the real world..."
> In your real world you see nothing. How can you consider that your use of a DSLR and the use of the dozen photographers you know can be used as a representative portions of DSLR buyers around the world ? That represents nothing.
> Around me, no one ever use anything longer than 200mm, and most people consider anything longuer than 105mm as "too long". But I would never dare to consider that "it's a waste of money for canon to put R&D money in super telephoto développement".
> 
> ...



Please refer to my earlier post - I am referring to between 60 and 70 photographers. Hardly the whole world but significant in that there is only one, occasional, video user.

All the best.


----------



## AA (Jun 17, 2017)

Just imagine, you shoot a wedding video on a 6D II. Then you get an angry call from your client saying the video only fills 1/4 of the screen 

And it can only do 1080p at 60 fps 

A Sony RX100 can do better video than that. For half the price.

Pathetic Canon. Pathetic.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 17, 2017)

AA said:


> Just imagine, you shoot a wedding video on a 6D II. Then you get an angry call from your client saying the video only fills 1/4 of the screen
> 
> And it can only do 1080p at 60 fps
> 
> ...



Just imagine, you shoot a wedding and the contract actually states things like what resolution the video will be. I'm not a pro, but do people just ask for "video" in the contract and assume it's 4k? They're dumb if they do, and I'd content the photographers are stupid for not specifying.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2017)

AA said:


> Just imagine, you shoot a wedding video on a 6D II. Then you get an angry call from your client saying the video only fills 1/4 of the screen
> 
> Pathetic Canon. Pathetic.



Just imagine, if you had a 4K TV and the vast majority of your content — cable, BluRay, and streaming — only fills 1/4 of the screen. 

Pathetic AA. Pathetic.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 18, 2017)

AA said:


> Just imagine, you shoot a wedding video on a 6D II. Then you get an angry call from your client saying the video only fills 1/4 of the screen



Well if you'd gone into the gig stupid enough not to manage the client's expectations properly with regard to video, it's neither the camera nor Canon that have screwed up.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 18, 2017)

RomainF said:


> if you wanna earn money, you have to work, and to get the jobs, people ask you to be able to give them pictures AND videos.



Correct. And yet Canon - entirely successfully, in business terms - continues to offer what it offers.



> Don't imagine that we, on this forum, represent a global part of the market. We are nothing, and Canon doesn't look at us when they think about the 6D.



Correct. And yet Canon - entirely successfully, in business terms - continues to offer what it offers.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 18, 2017)

RomainF said:


> "In the real world..."
> 
> Lot of them use the video mode and they buy DSLRs because they can switch from photography to videography by pushing a knob and carrying only one set of gear. That's not the future anymore, that's the present. Look at people who work with their camera in fast moving businesses. Fashion, news, corporate, commercials and still life. That's the same for everyone : if you wanna earn money, you have to work, and to get the jobs, people ask you to be able to give them pictures AND videos. Video cameras are way more expensive and thus, directed to another target.



Carry one set of gear and shoot both stills and video at a function. Have you ever tried to do that when someone is paying you for a decent job ? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2017)

RomainF said:


> Look at people who work with their camera in fast moving businesses. Fashion, news, corporate, commercials and still life.



Oxymoron.


----------

